# my new addition pics



## shadowpaints (Jul 11, 2012)

i never thought i would actually own a shetland.. i love their looks but i cant help but remember my shetland as a kid, sunny lol her and i never did get along! lol

introducing:

Wilk. Worth the Wait

2008 Bay/White ASPC Mare-42" tall

ASPC#158327







im super excited to get our new girl 'diva' on friday!!

she will be part of the show string for years to come! i was told she was shown as a classic and modern pleasure... how do you decide what to show them in?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 11, 2012)

Very attractive markings! Best of luck with her!


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2012)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Minimor (Jul 11, 2012)

Just this morning I was on the other pony board and noticed that she had been marked sold. Congratulations!


----------



## Tremor (Jul 11, 2012)

Very pretty! Do you have a link to her pedigree? I'm trying to educate myself on pedigrees and Shetlands in general.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh congratulations - you have a very nice pony arriving. She is relation to my herd sire!


----------



## shadowpaints (Jul 14, 2012)

she is here she is here!! i love her ! pics soon i promise!


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## lexischase (Jul 19, 2012)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## shadowpaints (Jul 21, 2012)

we are in love, she is the sweetest mare, and so smart. show season next year, she will blow people away! havent gotten any pics yet, but i will soon


----------



## LindaL (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats!! I was looking at her but I had to hide the checkbook, since we are not breeding anymore so don't need yet another mare and also she was too far away...I really like her!


----------



## Sandee (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------

